# "Rose is Rose" comic - for fun



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I've been meaning to post this for a while. I hope the url works okay. This is a fun comic. It's the only one I know of where the main character suffers from anxieties and social phobias (and leads a relatively normal life








) http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/roseisro...e-20010829.html I actually had two reactions to this cartoon. One: boy does that sound like me and Two: there's a doctor for you


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for the chuckle MC!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

pretty good.







I like this comic strip.I think we should have a humor thread in this forum, what do you think?







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Cute - thanks for sharing!Eric -I'm with you. We definitely need a humor thread!


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hee Hee







Thanks for sharing that Madchen.. sad but true hey?Eric- I agree. That'd be cool







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lets make this the humor thread then.







This is a writer who has passed away now, but I think he was great.The Termite by Ogden Nash Some primal termite knocked on wood And tasted it, and found it good! And that is why your Cousin May Fell through the parlor floor today. Some more shorts of his work. http://www.westegg.com/nash/ ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

